# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  حالة الطرق في المملكة  صباح اليوم

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عمون – شهدت غالبية محافظات المملكة تساقطا غزيرا للامطار فيما اكتست بعض المناطق الجنوبية الثلج وخاصة قرى النعيمات في معان ومنطقة العيص ( شمال الطفيلة ) والرشادية ( لواء بصيرا في الطفيلة ).

وبدأ تساقط الثلوج مع ساعات فجر اليوم السبت في مناطق صويلح والجامعة الأردنية وتلاع العلي والمدينة الطبية وبعض مناطق عمان الغربية وتماسك على الأرض .


أما عن حالة الطرقات في المملكة حتى ساعات صباح اليوم السبت فهي كالاتي حسب المكتب الاعلامي لمديرية الامن العام :

العاصمة عمان : 
- غرب عمان : الطريق سالكة وامطار خفيفة وثلوج مذابة . 
- شمال عمان : أمطار غزيرة وثلوج مذابة 
- حنوب عمان : امطار غزيرة 
- شرق عمان  :امطار متوسطة 

* اقليم شمال الأردن :
- محافظة اربد :
منطقة السيفوي ووادي الغفر مغلق بسبب ارتفاع منسوب المياه
- غرب اربد وعجلون والرمثا والمفرق الطرق سالكة . 

* اقليم الوسط :
- البلقاء امطار غزيرة ومنطقة نزول الصبيحي انهيارات والطريق سالكة بصعوبة والعمل جار على فتحها .
-  مادبا والزرقاء امطار خفيفة
- الرصيفة امطار خفيفة 

* اقليم الجنوب : 
-الكرك والطفيلة ومعان والبترا توجد امطار وسالكة الطرق

* مناطق البادية : 
- البادية الوسطى والشمالية امطار خفيفية 
والرويشد والجفر غبار خفيف

- طريق المدينة الصناعية اربد - المفرق السير بحذر شديد لارتفاع منسوب المياه .


وتاليا حالة الطقس في بعض مناطق المملكة حتى ساعات المساء من يوم الجمعة :

** معان : ( ثلوج في قرى النعيمات والشوبك وأمطار وانقطاع متكرر للتيار الكهربائي ) ..

واغلقت بعض الطرق الفرعية في قضاء ايل ( روضة الامير راشد ، ايل بسطة ، الفرذخ ، ايل ، وهيدة ، الصدقة ، بير البيطار ) وتعمل اشغال وبلدية معان على فتح الطرق وقال علي النعيمات رئيس بلدية ايل ل " عمون " ان ثلوجا تساقطت على المنطقة ومع صباح اليوم ذابت للأمطار التي جاءت بعد تساقط الثلج .

وتساقطت الثلوج في لواء الشوبك عصر الجمعة وتماسك على الارض ما لبث ان ذاب بعد تساقط الامطار وقد تحركت طواقم الاشغال والبلدية لفتح الطرق .

وفي حي " نجل " يعاني المواطنون من انقطاع مستمر للتيار الكهربائي بسبب شدة الرياح وغزارة الامطار .

** الطفيلة : ( العيص وبصيرا والرشادية والعين البيضاء ) ,,,
في لواء بصيرا ( جنوبي الطفيلة ) تساقط الثلج في فترة ما بعد ساعات العصر تبعها زخات من المطر في الوقت الذي اكتست الارض بالثلج اطراف بصيرا والقادسية وخاصة منطقة الرشادية والقادسية ومع ساعات الليل ازدادت سرعة الرياح في مناطق جنوبي الطفيلة اما بلدة العين البيضاء فهطلت امطار بشكل غزير ، اما بلدة العيص شمالي الطفيلة فقد اكتست بطبقة خفيفة من الثلج 

** الكرك : ( تساقط للثلج على فترات ) ..
وفي الكرك تساقط الثلج على فترات في مناطق لواء المزار الجنوبي التي ترتفع عن سطح البحر ما يقارب الـ 1000 – 1200 م وسرعان ما ذاب عن الارض في بعض المواقع بعد هطول الامطار ، اما في المناطق الشمالية ( الياروت ، الربة ، القصر ، راكين وقرى الحمايدة ) فهطول شديد للامطار .

** عجلون : ( أمطار وسيول ) ..
تشكلت السيول في بعض مناطق عجلون بعد هطول للأمطار بشكل مستمر والذي رافقته حبات البرد منذ ساعات مع بعد الظهر

** جرش : ( ثلوج خفيفة في سوف وأمطار وسط المدينة ) ..
وفي محافظة جرش شهدت غالبية المناطق امطارا غزيرة مع هبات شديدة للرياح وتركزت الامطار في وسط المدينة ، فيما شهدت منطقة سوف تساقطا حفيفا للثلوج في سوف لم تتماسك حباته على الارض .

** اربد : ( هطول مستمر للامطار ) ..
في محافظة اربد ( شمالي البلاد ) شهدت مدينة اربد والقرى المحيطة هطولا مستمرا للامطار بدءً من ساعات الظهر وما زالت مستمرة حتى اللحظة 

** السلط :
تساقط الثلج والبرد بشكل خفيف في منطقة السرو وامطار غزيرة في باقي مناطق المحافظة 

** عمان : ( ثلوج في عمان الغربية ):
تساقط الثلج على مناطق شمال وغرب عمان وتحديدا ( الجبيهة ، ابو نصير ، صويلح ، الجامعة الاردنية ، دابوق ، خلدا ، ام السمماق ، تلاع العلي ، عبدون ، الصويفية ، الرابية ، المدينة الطبية )

وكانت الامطار عمت كافة انحاء المحافظة واشتدت مع ساعات العصر مع تساقط خفيف للثلوج في مرتفعات صويلح ومناطق غربي وشمال عمان ( الجامعة ، صويلح ، تلاع العلي ، ام السماق ، ضاحية الرشيد ، الصويفية ، عبدون ) .. 

** العقبة : ( الجو دافىء ) ..
في العقبة الأجواء دافئة في ساعات الليل بعد غبار كثيف اصاب المنطقة عصر الجمعة والبحر هادئاً.

نقلا عن عمون

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

غرب اربد الطرق سالكة . 

يعني عندنا :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

واحنا متى حتكون الطرق مغلقة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _واحنا متى حتكون الطرق مغلقة
> _


الله أعلم!! :Bl (35):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا عبدالله على الموضوع

----------

